# [uzbl]ImportError: No module named pygtk(résolu)

## Napoleon

Bonjour,

Bien que connaissant depuis longtemps uzbl, je m’y suis enfin mis  :Smile: 

J’ai bien configuré ~/.config/uzbl (pas de panique si j’ai modifié le mapage des touches dirrectionnelles, et d’autres touches car c’est pour l’apapter à la disposition bépo) et ai mis les fichier qu’il faut dans ~/.local/share/uzbl.

Néanmoins il semblerais que certains gréffons ne marchent pas, particulièrement le greffon gérant les onglets, ainsi que le script follow.js qui permet de suivre les liens en fesant « fl* ». Tandis que « u » fonctionne bien pour les signets, Ce qui peut sembler paradoxal, car comme le montre mon tree, les scripts insert_bookmark.sh et load_url_from_bookmarks.sh sont aussi présents dans le répertoir script que folow.[js&sh] et sont donc à la même enseigne, pourtant l’un fonctionne quand l’autre refuse.

Y’a-t-il une mauvaise config dans mon fichier, et le cas échéant où se situe-t-elle ou alors est-ce un beug des scripts sus-cités ?

Bien à vous,

Gentooïquement,Last edited by Napoleon on Sun Oct 02, 2011 11:40 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Napoleon

Pour information à ceux qui auraient le même problème, je viens de résoudre une partie,

Pour avoir les onglets, il ne faut pas lancer « uzbl-browser » mais « uzbl-tabbed », ainsi, les raccourcis sur les onglets fonctionnent,

en revanche uzbl-tabbed semble beuger au bout de quelques secondes d’utilisation :’(

Et sinon rien concernant le raccourcis « fl* »

----------

## Napoleon

Le raccourci fl* fonctionne bien, il s’agissait d’une mauvaise config,

En revanche, j’ai lu un peut partout qu’uzbl-tabbed beugait avec les versions de python superieur à 2, bonne nouvelle je suis sous gentoo  :Smile:  alors j’installe le slot eix dev-lang/python:2.4 (malheureusement, c’et le plus ancien que propose portage)

et là, en lançant uzbl-tabbed j’ai :

```
% uzbl-tabbed

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/uzbl-tabbed", line 143, in <module>

    import pygtk

ImportError: No module named pygtk
```

pourtant, dev-python/pygtk est bien installé chez moi :/,

Comment se fait-t-il qu’avec un slot en plus y’ai un module en moins ?  :Shocked: 

----------

## guilc

Les modules python sont installé individuellement pour chaque version de python.

Après avoir installé une nouvelle version de python, il FAUT lancer python-updater qui va se charger de tout recompiler.

Ceci dit, je veux bien comprendre que ça marche pas avec les pytons 3.X mais je trouve étonnant que ça ne marche pas avec python 2.6 ou 2.7 qui sont courantes et proches de python 2.4

----------

## Napoleon

merci guilic, j’ait fais un python-updater, malheureusement ça c’est lamentablement écrasé. Je l’ai refait une seconde fois et sa s’est encore s’y lamentablement que je n’ai pu en [quote=http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=HyN9TCxD]coter qu’une partie[/quote] :/ (Quasiment la même chose pour les autre paquet de la brochette).

À bout d’idée je fais un déséspéré revdep-rebuild qui… évidement ne sert à rien mais l’éspoire fait vivre  :Wink: 

----------

## Napoleon

Rien à faire :/

Edit : quelquechose à faire  :Smile: 

----------

## Napoleon

bon, ok, tout est en ordre du coté de python, merci guilc à cet effet. j’ai installé dev-lang/python:2.4 (avec lequel, sembles-t-il, uzbl-tabbed fonctionne), néanmoins je ne vois pas comment faire utilser cette version par uzbl.

Où alors est-ce une version plus ancienne d’uzbl qu’il faudrait utiliser ?

eix uzbl donne

```

[I] www-client/uzbl

     Available versions:  2010.08.05 ~2010.11.25 ~2011.02.15 ~2011.03.17 2011.04.12 ~2011.07.17 ~2011.07.25 **9999 {+browser experimental gtk3 helpers +tabbed vim-syntax}

     Installed versions:  2011.04.12(21:08:23 24/09/2011)(browser helpers tabbed vim-syntax)

     Homepage:            http://www.uzbl.org

     Description:         Web interface tools which adhere to the unix philosophy.
```

la version 2010.08.05 me tente bien, je vais l’emergée pour voir mais est-ce bien là la bonne solution ? :/

----------

## Napoleon

Enfin, j’ai trouvé d’où venait le problème. j’avais configuré quelques raccourcis clavier utilisant le simbole « \ », or uzbl beugait justement quelques secondes aprés que je n’en ai utilisé… CQFD.

----------

